# Can't build ntopng



## justwantask (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello, I'm trying to build net/ntopng from ports and have the following error:


```
.....
/usr/local/lib/libzmq.a(libzmq_la-tcp_connecter.o): In function `zmq::tcp_connecter_t::~tcp_connecter_t()':
tcp_connecter.cpp:(.text+0x7d): undefined reference to `std::string::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'
tcp_connecter.cpp:(.text+0xfe): undefined reference to `std::string::_Rep::_M_destroy(std::allocator<char> const&)'
tcp_connecter.cpp:(.text+0x1b3): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::~basic_string()'
/usr/local/lib/libzmq.a(libzmq_la-tcp_connecter.o): In function `zmq::tcp_connecter_t::tcp_connecter_t(zmq::io_thread_t*, zmq::session_base_t*, zmq::options_t const&, zmq::address_t const*, bool)':
tcp_connecter.cpp:(.text+0x2a2): undefined reference to `std::string::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'
tcp_connecter.cpp:(.text+0x2ba): undefined reference to `std::string::compare(char const*) const'
tcp_connecter.cpp:(.text+0x3ac): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::~basic_string()'
/usr/local/lib/libzmq.a(libzmq_la-ipc_connecter.o): In function `zmq::ipc_connecter_t::~ipc_connecter_t()':
ipc_connecter.cpp:(.text+0x7d): undefined reference to `std::string::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'
ipc_connecter.cpp:(.text+0xfe): undefined reference to `std::string::_Rep::_M_destroy(std::allocator<char> const&)'
ipc_connecter.cpp:(.text+0x1b3): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::~basic_string()'
/usr/local/lib/libzmq.a(libzmq_la-ipc_connecter.o): In function `zmq::ipc_connecter_t::ipc_connecter_t(zmq::io_thread_t*, zmq::session_base_t*, zmq::options_t const&, zmq::address_t const*, bool)':
ipc_connecter.cpp:(.text+0x2a2): undefined reference to `std::string::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'
ipc_connecter.cpp:(.text+0x2ba): undefined reference to `std::string::compare(char const*) const'
ipc_connecter.cpp:(.text+0x3ac): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::~basic_string()'
clang++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[2]: *** [ntopng] Ошибка 1
gmake[2]: Выход из каталога `/usr/ports/net/ntopng/work/ntopng-1.2.1'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/ntopng
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/ntopng
/usr/ports/net/ntopng#
```
I know that this error is not a port error, so can someone help me fix it?
I use 
	
	



```
FreeBSD srvbsd 10.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Jul  8 06:34:23 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi, did you fix it? I have the same problem at the moment. I tried using the port devel/ntopng-zmq but no use.

EDIT: Try to re-compile net/libzmq4 without CURVE and PGM.


----------



## bofh@ (Nov 4, 2014)

ntopng no longer depends on ntopng-zmq.

And it totally builds fine in 10.
http://pdr.s.ubze.ro/bulk/latest-per-pkg/ntopng/1.2.1/100i386-default.log
http://pdr.s.ubze.ro/bulk/latest-per-pkg/ntopng/1.2.1/100amd64-default.log


----------



## bofh@ (Nov 4, 2014)

A short fixup is to change LIB_DEPENDS from libzmq4 to libzmq3. Seems like libzmq4 default options were changed four days ago.


----------

